# WWII Japanese Medicine Bottle



## casmalia (Aug 16, 2014)

I received this bottle as a gift from a good friend whose father served with the Marines during WWII. His father brought back a number of small medicine and beer bottles found in caves at Sapion. The piru hue  is unusual I have not been able to match this color with any American made bottle so far even at bottle shows.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 16, 2014)

It's cute.


----------



## casmalia (Aug 17, 2014)

Enclosed are pictures of a Japanese beer bottle given to me by the same person. These bottles are popular at the moment a lot of people are buying and selling them on the internet.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 17, 2014)

Does the seam go over the lip?


----------



## casmalia (Aug 17, 2014)

Yes the seam goes over the lip.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 17, 2014)

Then it's modern. It has a nice color, but little value as a resale item without it's original label.


----------

